# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment arrter ou redmarrer Windows

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment arrter ou redmarrer Windows

Ce source montre comment arrter ou redmarrer Windows.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

